# Presenting the first advertisement for the Zenith El Primero (March 1969) !



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

From the _Swiss Watch and Jewelry Journal _(issue of March 1969).

Thanks should go to Jeff Stein, OnTheDash - The definitive guide to Heuer. He mentioned the existence of this advertisement in his article Project 99 -- Parts One and Two (I love that article; every time I read it, I discover something new). When I wrote to him about it, he immediately replied and very kindly sent me a copy of the advertisement.

Notice how the advertisement emphasizes what sets the Zenith El Primero apart : the high frequency, the reduced thickness and the running seconds.

-* El Primero, the world's first high frequency, automatic, calendar-equipped chronograph

- The automatic movement - selfwinding mechanism included - is only 6.5 mm thick, noticeably slimmer than traditional chronographs

*- *The world's only automatic chronograph with non-stop second hand, enabling the wearer to make precise time readings and accuracy checks

* But why didn't Zenith also advertise that the El Primero was 'the first automatic chronograph presented to the world'?

Perhaps because the magazine was almost entirely dedicated to the new self-winding chronograph of the Chronomatic group !

This was the magazine's cover :









The editorial note was also exclusively dedicated to the Chronomatic:









Here we can read a praise for the fact that several companies cooperated to create the chronomatic, thus helping the Swiss watchmaking industry to stay in the forefront.

There is however no word in this editorial note about the chronomatic being 'the first automatic chronograph in the world' : perhaps this claim was not made out of respect for Zenith's El Primero?

Instead it announces that "_Chronomatic has now reached the ultimate stage : the market_."

The 'Jeweler's World News Round-up' is the only content in the magazine (besides the advertisement) that talks about the Zenith El Primero :









Again it does not say that the Zenith El Primero was "the world's first automatic chronograph", but rather chooses to emphasize its unique features, which made it_ *the first watch of its type in the world*:_

*"Two watches in one

The Zenith and Movado watch companies have achieved an extraordinary feat in combining two precision watches in one. It comprises **a high-frequency automatic watch with calendar along with a timer-chronograph allowing time measurements to the tenth of a second. It is equipped with an hour and minute timer. This is the first watch of its type in the world. 
The extraordinary feature is that both these mechanisms fit in a space smaller than that of a traditional chronograph. This model has all the advantages of a standard watch plus the date, automatic winding and the chronograph with timers and calendar. 
Its chronometric precision is guaranteed; two models, an extra-slim gold and a super-waterproof steel model will be marketed."*

This may seems a small announcement (in size), but if you look at its position (among other "big news" items), it shows that the arrival of the Zenith El Primero was considered a very important news item.

This historical magazine, which illustrates the more or less simultaneous arrival of the Chronomatic and the El Primero, helps us to understand better why from the very beginning Zenith never simply advertised the El Primero as 'the first automatic chronograph in the world', but instead always emphasized its unique features : it was the first _high frequency _automatic chronograph; the first also with a running seconds hand; and with the added extraordinary feature that it was even thinner than traditional chronographs.

After all, whereas the Zenith El Primero may have been the first automatic chronograph to have been presented to the world (during a press conference on 10 January 1969), the Chronomatic was due to arrive on the market before the El Primero. In other words: the Chronomatic arrived in shops before the El Primero. In this light it would have been silly to simply advertise the El Primero as 'the world's first automatic chronograph'.

As a conclusion, the advertisement adds further fuel to the question: _which was the first Zenith El Primero Chronograph ?_

The surfacing of this advertisement certainly helps to restore the claim of the El Primero ref. A384 being "_the first Zenith El Primero_". 
Lately some doubts had risen as to which was 'the first Zenith El Primero'. 
Traditionally it was always thought that the A384 was the first, since it has the lowest catalog reference number and was always shown first in vintage catalogs (see for some examples An overview of vintage Zenith El Primero's : all the stainless steel models (1969-1975); 
but Zenith's latest catalog (2011-2012, p. 28-29 : download it from ZENITH - Official Website) explicitly refers to the A386 as the "_First El Primero Chronograph manufactured in 1969" _and on the contrary describes the A384 as "_El Primero Chronograph manufactured in 1970_". 
Most importantly perhaps, the results of the impressive research carried out by forum member LouS (Early El Primero Case Number Project - results) demonstrate that the lowest serial numbers (on the casebacks) belong to the A386, thus indicating an earlier production date for the A386.

This advertisement can't really resolve that question; still it confirms again that the Zenith El Primero A384 was always the first model that was shown in advertisements, and this as early as March 1969.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

This is great - thanks!

I love the history of the race to develop the first auto chronograph. I love it because it is not exactly clear cut and is open to all sorts of theories & opinions, including differing opinions for measuring who was first, such as:


First to announce
First to manufacture
First to go to market

Some WIS can get passionate about the subject, especially when it is suggested by some that Seiko might have been the first. Personally, I don't really care who it was, it just makes a good story........


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Good post. It strikes me as almost perverse the way Zenith's innovation is back burnered in this trade journal compared to the BBHH cal 11. It's just hard to believe that pride of place would be given to the bulky, fractious cal 11 that had to go back to the design shop for upgrades almost immediately instead of the slim, accurate and durable Primero. Even Zenith's own advertising hangs back and includes qualifiers like "high-frequency" and "calendar" which only dilute the issue. Why not simply "The first automatic chronograph"? Either Zenith had the most inept public relations department ever (we know that Heuer's was pretty good) or there are other factors at work. It's really high time that some primary research were done to discover Zenith's side of the story.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Catlike and LouS. 

Aren't you being a bit hard on the SWJJournal, Lou? It seems only natural that the joint efforts of four companies did put more weight in the scale for the SFWMA than one company. 
Also I don't find anything wrong with the content of the editorial note by the President of the Swiss Federation of Watch Manufacturers' Associations. I find it rather balanced and well-written.
Thirdly, Zenith obviously didn't spend as much on advertisement space as BBHHL did, but you can hardly blame the Journal for that.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

sempervivens said:


> Aren't you being a bit hard on the SWJJournal, Lou? It seems only natural that the joint efforts of four companies did put more weight in the scale for the SFWMA than one company.
> Also I don't find anything wrong with the content of the editorial note by the President of the Swiss Federation of Watch Manufacturers' Associations. I find it rather balanced and well-written.


Too hard?! Heavens no! Two entities produce what is at least an equivalent innovation, and one gets the cover, the entire editorial note and most of the issue AND clear laurels as the first automatic chronograph. The other gets 12 lines on page 146 and an advertisement that they paid for. Even keeping score as you do ("four companies"), Zenith-Movado group deserve a little more than 12 lines. And in judging the movements, i don't think I am relying too heavily on hindsight. Anybody in the watch business can compare the tall layer-cake of the cal 11 with its inefficient microrotor winding and lack of running seconds and the thin, integrated high-beat 3019 PHC and tell which is the better design.

There has to be a reason for the huge disparity in coverage. It is as if Zenith's January 10 announcement never even happened. But isn't this exactly the sort of publication that we would expect to see such an announcement reported in? And yet Primero's 12 lines mentions no date at all.

I have to conclude that either this journal is completely biased, or the January 10th announcement is a myth created after the fact. The whole matter screams for primary research.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

First of all, a massive "Thanks!" to sempervivens for digging all that up and commenting in detail on it. I agree that primary research is really necessary to clear all that up.

Most of what I would have to say has already been said. If anyone beat Zenith to it, it was Seiko and certainly not the clumsy modular contraption that had to be revised as soon as it hit the shop. In addition, I always point out that Zenith were a smaller company than either Seiko or the combined four companies for the Cal. 11 as well as the fact that more than half of the Cal. 11 (the base calibre Buren 1281) had been in mass production since 1962 so that mass producing the chronograph was much easier.

No, I don't consider the presentation on 10th of January 1969 a complete fabrication. I suspect that it had to be kept secret until shortly beforehand (for fear of being beaten to presenting the movement by the consortium) so that it hit the press a little unexpectedly. The biggest question mark to me is not whether the whole thing took place but rather whether the El Primero was fully functional at that stage!

Interesting also that the magazine talks about the "Zenith-Movado group". I am still waiting for a shred of evidence that Movado had anything to do with the development of the original El Primero. Since they started cooperating with Zenith only after the presentation, I doubt this claim. To me, the El Primero is entirely a Zenith achievement.

The bottom line to me is that it hardly matters. The Cal. 11 is gone and, if the machinery had been salvaged (akin to Zenith and the EP - the machinery *was* actually salvaged for the Valjoux 7750, which is why we have it in such numbers today), I am sure it would still no longer be in production today. The movement is simply too inefficient, bulky and backward. If you go for a module, a dial side one (ETA 2894, GP, AP) is much superior. Ultimately, whether it was the first or not, the El Primero is still one of the best movements you can get, period!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Mystiqz (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the very informative discussion.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Lou, I don't see where cal. 11 gets 'clear laurels as the first automatic chronograph'. Certainly not in the editorial note, but not on the cover either. It seems to me that the chronomatic was praised only for the cooperation between three competitors, resulting in something that was of benefit for the Swiss watch industry. 

Ok it seems already biased in itself that cal. 11 got all the attention on the cover and in the editorial note, I agree. 

But I think it is fairly simple to explain that : the BBHHL group bought a lot of advertisement space in the magazine. Maybe they paid to get a dedicated cover and editorial note as well. 

All the rest of the attention which the chronomatic got in the magazine only consisted of advertisements. 

So you could say : chronomatic only got what they paid for. 

Zenith on the other hand got some attention as a 'world news item', without having to pay for it.

Hartmut, thanks. And I agree with you that compared to the El Primero the cal. 11 is of course a little backward. But I'm not so sure that I would prefer the later modular chronographs made in the 1990's to the chronomatic cal. 12. I like cal. 12. The chronograph module on the back is much easier to service than a module on the dial side, and the Buren 1281 is a good movement in itself. Also as a whole it is easier to service than the later modular chronographs. Ok, in March 1969 they still had to work on cal. 11, that is certainly true. And an integrated chronograph movement is far more desirable than a modular chronograph. Good point also that it was much easier to mass-produce the already existing Buren 1281.

But guys, this thread is not about who was the best, not even about who was the first.

It is only to share an advertisement and some news coverage as a 'world news' item, which so far is the oldest known testimonial of the birth of the Zenith El Primero. 

Yes, there must be older material somewhere, such as concerning the 10 January 1969 press conference, but that hasn't been found yet. I hope one fine day somebody will dig it up.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

sempervivens said:


> Lou, I don't see where cal. 11 gets 'clear laurels as the first automatic chronograph'. Certainly not in the editorial note, but not on the cover either.


But certainly and exactly on the cover! Which are the "3 Swiss firms" launched "the watch that did not exist before: the self winding chronograph"?

Your post is a an excellent one, but this sort of material inherently sparks discussion. If you post a journal that states BBHH is first, then I beg your pardon but it is about who was first. The presentation in this journal is hugely biased (or there is something about what we think we know that is not true). Jeff did such a nice and clear write-up from the Heuer point of view that it is easy to overlook the bias. I'm not running down Jeff, who has done such thorough and admirable work for the Heuer community, but I do want to make clear we have only heard one side of the story.

SV, I'm tickled to see you going to really great lengths to be accepting, as I've been reading your strenuous and spirited defense of the Zenith achievement over on the general forum!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

ok, you're right and I agree, the cover is very misleading indeed, but notice how the more important editorial note carefully avoids to call them the first and at the same time paved the way for the solution, recently defended so well by Jeff : Zenith was the first to 'present', but chronomatic was the first to the market.


----------



## nicola1960 (Mar 12, 2011)

Molto interessante. Questa è la stessa pubblicità dopo l'acquisizione da parte della Zenith Radio Corporation U.S.A nel giugno 1971.

Very interesting.This is the same ad following the acquisition by the Zenith Radio Corporation USA in june 1971.










E questa dovrebbe essere la prima pubblicità italiana (1970 ?).

And this should be the first Italian advertising (1970 ?).


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Grazie Nicola, thank you.

Isn't it strange that even in Italy - traditionally one of the most important markets for Zenith - there is not one advertisement for the Zenith El Primero to be found (not at least until the arrival of the A78x, which dates to 1971) ?

Zenith created an amazing new watch, a whole new type of watch, the Zenith El Primero launched in 1969 - in several different steel and gold models - but apparently Zenith never bothered to advertise it in Italy ! Not even to mention other countries.

It's incredible!

The same goes for the catalogs of the period 1969-70 : they are scarce as hen's teeth. If Lou didn't have one, I wouldn't have believed they existed.

And still I haven't seen any catalog for 1971-72 - except for a few tiny pics in Roessler's book.

It seems as if at Zenith they never cared about public relations or communications or service : they can't be bothered with anything else except making the watches !

Fortunately at least they're good at making watches 

The result is a watch manufacture that has won more prizes for precision than the joint competition - such as Longines and Omega - together.

And still most people have never heard about Zenith watches!

Maybe in the department of public relations and communications, Zenith should try and learn from the example of a company like Longines.



LouS said:


> Either Zenith had the most inept public relations department ever (we know that Heuer's was pretty good) or there are other factors at work.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I can only second that sentiment! At the same time, I would like to point out something in a German book on watches "Klassische Armbanduhren" (publisher is Heel Verlag, the publisher of the German watch magazine "ArmbandUhren", editor is Peter Braun, the chief editor of "ArmbandUhren", date is 2004). There is a chapter on Zenith, in which a quote attributed to Volker Scheerschmidt, head of Zenith Germany, was given: "Investing in the development of a new movement amounts to several million Swiss Franc. One could, of course, also spend this money on advertising. I prefer a new movement, since it will still advertise for Zenith in ten years time."

This seems to have been the Zenith rationale for most of its history (practically all, if you exclude the Nataf days!). It is the sort of rationale that has been able to give us SS ChronoMasters in the late nineties for only ca. 2000 US$. At the same time, it is the sort of rationale that leads to a general under appreciation of Zenith (just like the over appreciation of Rolex is the result of massive marketing pressure). And there seems to be little sign of a change (or has anyone seen a modern ad, quoting 1.565 first prizes for accuracy or naming the "El Primero" as the world's first automatic chronograph?!). I fear that it remains largely up to us to carry the light into the world.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

sempervivens said:


> And still I haven't seen any catalog for 1971-72 - except for a few tiny pics in Roessler's book.


Have you not seen the 1972 Japanese catalogue? If not, here are links:

ZENITH 1

ZENITH 2


----------



## 31 Jewels (Oct 15, 2011)

Im willing to bet that if you asked the head honcho at Zenith if hes ever heard of the "Espada" he would say no. And neither the add or marketing people who made the modern advertising video. Thats the first watch that Zenith put the automatic full calendar chronograph moon phase in and its not shown. Why? Im floored its not in the video, which tells me something. 31


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Tony C. said:


> Have you not seen the 1972 Japanese catalogue? If not, here are links:
> 
> ZENITH 1
> 
> ZENITH 2


Thanks for posting those links, Tony. No I had not forgotten the 1972 Japanese catalogue, how could I have, it is one of the only two known catalogues covering Zenith watches for the period 1969-71.
The date given on the Japanese site is "1972", but the content seems to be a selection of watches from 1969-70.

But apart from that Japanese catalog, and Lou's Dutch catalog, what has Zenith ever done for us in the way of catalogs from 1969-72?

And Mike's French catalog page. We shouldn't forget about that either. That is very beautiful.

And a few pictures from a Belgian Zenith 'flash' booklet from 1970: it doesn't show much, mainly Defy's, but it's better than nothing.

And there are a few Italian advertisements as well, showing a couple of Primero's and Defy's.

But apart from one advertisement in a Swiss Journal in March 1969, and one French catalogue page, and one complete Dutch catalog, and one complete Japanese catalog, and a few pictures from a Belgian booklet and a few Italian advertisements - what has the Zenith public relations department ever done for us ?


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

There are catalogs in dribs and drabs about, but it all pales in comparison with the uninterrupted 2 decades of catalogs that Jeff has managed to present for Heuer, and that exist online for Breitling. The marketing dynamism of Heuer is also in evidence in the number of different outlets that they were sold at, the Viceroy promotion and the aggressive motorsports tie-in. Breitling's is apparent in their niche marketing to youth, pilots, engineers, the AOPA connection, and the aviation tie-in. Cmpared to these two (and others), Zenith was hibernating. 

Hartmut, I think you've got the Zenith attitude summed up about right - very Swiss. Perhaps Heuer's and Breitling's being etablisseurs (prior to cal 11) was actually liberating in this respect. They knew consumers could get a Valjoux 72 chronograph from any number of companies, so it was crystal clear to them that they had to win the marketing battle.

We are left sifting through the midden of pre-quartz Swiss watchmaking, gleaning for Zenith ephemera.....


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

sempervivens said:


> Thanks for posting those links, Tony. No I had not forgotten the 1972 Japanese catalogue, how could I have, it is one of the only two known catalogues covering Zenith watches for the period 1969-71.
> The date given on the Japanese site is "1972", but the content seems to be a selection of watches from 1969-70.
> 
> But apart from that Japanese catalog, and Lou's Dutch catalog, what has Zenith ever done for us in the way of catalogs from 1969-72?
> ...


I agree that it's perplexing. Although not abundantly available, I have two full catalogs from the mid-60s and have seen similar catalogs or advertisements on the 'bay. It's like they spent all their money developing the movement and didn't budget any for marketing.

What's worse is that the accomplishment seemed to be quickly forgotten. The more readily available 1974 catalog has only a few EPs. Also, I have a two-page Italian newspaper ad from 1977 entitled "Zenith always kept pace with time" that shows a progression of Zenith watches from 1905 to 1977. Zenith just skips from 1965 (a Respirator) to 1970 (a Defy). The only EP shown is Harmut's elusive diamond & white gold version, listed as being from 1972.

btw...to put things in one place, here's a link to the EP page from my 4-page French pamphlet: Zenith Defy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

sempervivens said:


> But apart from one advertisement in a Swiss Journal in March 1969, and one French catalogue page, and one complete Dutch catalog, and one complete Japanese catalog, and a few pictures from a Belgian booklet and a few Italian advertisements - what has the Zenith public relations department ever done for us ?


Well, what did you expect?! Certainly not the Spanish Inquisition!!!!! b-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Spain is definitely a country where to start an inquisition for old advertisements or catalogs for the El Primero.

It is quite possible that Spain was the first country (outside Switzerland) where Zenith launched the El Primero, since we know of Zenith's presence during a March 1969 watch fair in Spain and even the naming of the El Primero in Spanish.

Coincidence doesn't exist (I'm afraid somebody made that up).

This A386 also came from Spain.










*".. .The automatic movement - selfwinding mechanism included - is only 6.5 mm thick, noticeably slimmer than traditional chronographs"









**"...two models, an extra-slim gold and a super-waterproof steel model will be marketed."









*















edited : had some probs again with the uploading and attachments which first appear and then disappeared


----------



## 31 Jewels (Oct 15, 2011)

When you guys find the advertisement ad for the Espada or the Astronic. I will bow. It would be the ultimate collection to have them all. But i ask "Which Zenith sits on top of the food chain in the Zenith chain?" 31


----------



## nicola1960 (Mar 12, 2011)

LouS said:


> ...I have to conclude that either this journal is completely biased, or the January 10th announcement is a myth created after the fact. The whole matter screams for primary research.


Esclusivo e prima modiale: l'articolo di presentazione dello Zenith El Primero del 10 gennaio 19


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

excellent thread and great information, thank you:-!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

nicola1960 said:


> Esclusivo e prima modiale: l'articolo di presentazione dello Zenith El Primero del 10 gennaio 19


That is nice Nicola. The content isn't really new, but the picture with the article confirms that the A384 was the first model, presented to the press on 10 January 1969. In 3 weeks it will be 45 years :-!









Zenith A384


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

Like to ad when nobody has yet mentioned the third party in a race for producing an automatic-crono, along with Zenith and Buren/Heuer was of course Omega with help of it's daughter company Lemania. Omega lost narrowly to both competitors, 1040 (also known as Lemania 1340) came to market 1970. At first movement was only used in Omega later 1972 also in Tissot 873.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

@ Hessu: usually the Omega 1040 is not mentioned as a party in the race for the automatic chronograph, since it came considerably later. I believe it came to market only in 1971. If you check this article by Georges Zaslavsky Omega 1040,1041 and1045, Lemania 1340 and 5100 tribute to the legends you will see that "its rotor mounted on ball bearings makes object of patent 558. 556 deposed the 28 th December 1970".


Nicola1960: excellent!

*After five years of research, Nicola finally found a printed proof that the El Primero was presented on 10 January 1969!*

Not only there was the famous press conference held on 10 January 1969, but the same day a Swiss newspaper published a short article with photo:









Thanks to Nicola1960 for sharing this find with us!

At the same time in his post on O&P, Nicola also reminds us that on 10 January 1969 the prototypes presented to the press didn't have the "El Primero" name yet.

The use of the "El Primero" name (Spanish for "the first") was a result of Zenith's presenting the watch at an international watch fair in Madrid on 8th March 1969. After that, the "El Primero" name was also used at the Basel fair on 12th April 1969.

This old Zenith advertisement in a Spanish newspaper ("La Vanguardia Española" 16-11-1969) documents the history of the El Primero name:








This is a detail of this ...:









...in which it says: "The name El Primero which Zenith used to baptise this unique and extraordinary watch, was chosen because the international presentation took place precisely in Spain (Exposition of Watches-Jewelry in Madrid last spring)".

Thank you Nicola for this Christmas present! b-)


----------



## nicola1960 (Mar 12, 2011)

sempervivens said:


> ...
> ...
> ...Thank you Nicola for this Christmas present! b-)


Buon Natale - Merry Christmas, Watchuseek Zenith Forum.;-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

If the article dates to 10th January 1969, the watch might have even been presented a few days earlier.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

excellent semper :-!and thank you for mentioning the omega chrono calibers review I made a while back ,it gets too much ignored by the omega and other chronograph enthusiasts


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Nicola has added another christmas gift for the world: he found a very rare and beautiful advertisement, dated 16 April 1971, featuring the Zenith Espada!









Here is a detail of the text at the bottom:









So what do we have here?

The advertisement emphasises how "*Only ZENITH can offer you an automatic chronograph with so many advantages*".

The first observation is that "only the ZENITH automatic chronograph can offer you the exact time to the second, because it is the only one with a second hand that is independent of the chronograph."

This is clearly a comparison with the competition at the time, the Breitling-Buren-Hamilton-Heuer group, and the Seiko automatic chronographs: neither of these could offer an independent second hand. 
(Clearly the Omega cal. 1040 is not taken into consideration: because it wasn't on the market yet).

Then it says, "the ZENITH automatic chronograph is equipped with a high frequency movement: which is why the 'El Primero' can measure times up to 1/10 of a second".

"The high frequency ZENITH (36000 bph) guarantees a precision of 2 seconds a day! And all that automatically, so without a battery which you have to change periodically" 

"Elegant and simple to handle."

"The automatic 'El Primero' is even thinner than a traditional chronograph!"

The El Primero is also a lot thinner than cal. 11, cal. 6139, and cal. 1040.

"The ideal position of crown and pushers allows to handle the 'El Primero' with extreme simplicity!"

Another comparison with the BBHH group, which was forced to put the crown on their automatic chronograph at 9 o'clock.

"The 'El Primero' model shown indicates - besides the date - the day, the month and the moonphases. In gold, with gold bracelet: Réf GH20809 Fr. 6500."

There were only 61 made of this reference. It is also known as the 'Luna luxe': the advertisement doesn't show it, but the actual watches additionally mention 'Luna luxe' on the dial. It was effectively made in 1971.

Approximately one year later (1972) Zenith brought the fantastic steel version of this watch, the Espada chronograph ref. A7817 (only 300 were made).

Finally the advertisement also mentions the availability of "other 'El Primero' automatic chronographs, without day, month and moonphases" 

And the "DEFY, the most robust automatic precision watch in the world."

And the "Zenith Sporto, waterresistant".

In this way the whole range of Zenith watches gets mentioned: from the humble Sporto, to the "Luna Luxe".

A warm thank you and congratulations to Nicola for this find: another "world's first", "El Primero" ;-) !


----------



## Hessu (Dec 9, 2012)

Sempers, I would still like to point out the original magazine article said* Three Swiss factories* are competing to produce a watch that does not excist and yet you mention Seiko as third party. Seiko is not a Swiss company, but Omega is. But it is true Seiko was at the market before Omega.

This is very intresting, Zenith launched a gold version first. I knew a quartz watch was expencive at the time, but prize compared to golden auto-crono is amazing! Add also states when quartz watches are at the market, May 1971. Earlier than I figured. So quartz watch did not put sonics to the history straight away, but were at market at the same time.
That promise of an accuracy is also a very intresting. 2s/day is more than is needed for chronometer accuracy (0- +2s/d dial up/down and 0- +5s/d other positions). No firm today speaks accuracy that spesific and exact numbers. It is a well known fact that at the time Roamer went bust, when they spoke about accuracy and promised too much.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

good job semper:-!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Hessu said:


> Sempers, I would still like to point out the original magazine article said* Three Swiss factories* are competing to produce a watch that does not excist and yet you mention Seiko as third party. Seiko is not a Swiss company, but Omega is.


Hessu, you are referring to the cover of March 1969 SWJJ, that says "_3 Swiss firms working in secret launch the watch that did not exist before_". These are not three Swiss competitors, but three firms working together. In the editorial note that follows it, you will see that the three Swiss firms intended are "_Breitling, Hamilton-Büren, and Heuer-Leonidas_", who "_decided to join forces and resources_". Note also that the editorial opens with "_At a time ...when competition with foreign rivals is growing keener every day_": this surely refers to Seiko. Even in the beginning of 1971, Omega cal. 1040 wasn't available yet. And therefore in this advertisement Zenith could still say that only Zenith made a complete automatic chronograph with independent second hand, and therefore the El Primero was really the only one:

_ "*El Primero *Le premier et unique chronographe automatique du monde" "*El Primero *__the world's first and only automatic chronograph".
_












Hessu said:


> This is very intresting, Zenith launched a gold version first...


Yes, the gold Luna Luxe (1971) was even made approximately one year before the steel Espada (1972).

Note that in 1969 the first gold El Primero's (e.g. ref. G582) were also made before the steel El Primero's (A384-5-6).

Zenith had a strong tradition in gold watches. And the first El Primero's were quite exclusive watches, more for the lucky few than for the masses.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

sempervivens said:


> Hessu, you are referring to the cover of March 1969 SWJJ, that says "_3 Swiss firms working in secret launch the watch that did not exist before_". These are not three Swiss competitors, but three firms working together. In the editorial note that follows it, you will see that the three Swiss firms intended are "_Breitling, Hamilton-Büren, and Heuer-Leonidas_", who "_decided to join forces and resources_". Note also that the editorial opens with "_At a time ...when competition with foreign rivals is growing keener every day_": this surely refers to Seiko. Even in the beginning of 1971, Omega cal. 1040 wasn't available yet. And therefore in this advertisement Zenith could still say that only Zenith made a complete automatic chronograph with independent second hand, and therefore the El Primero was really the only one:
> 
> _ "*El Primero *Le premier et unique chronographe automatique du monde" "*El Primero *__the world's first and only automatic chronograph".
> _
> ...


I bet that the early gold el primeros must cost a fortune now


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

georges zaslavsky said:


> I bet that the early gold el primeros must cost a fortune now


Not really. There is greater demand for steel watches than gold. For instance an A386 may cost more than a gold El Primero.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Nicola's scan of the article includes a photo, which to me is significant. This isn't just an announcement, but proof of physical existence, unless the watch is empty behind the dial. Given the effort of making a prototype in three dimensions, one has to suppose that the main tooling components have already been made. I suspect that the financial situation was such that they needed to build up some buzz and pre-orders before going into actual production, which might explain the lapse of time between this announcement and availability for sale.

Bravo, Nicola!

Rick "unable to afford one of those A384's" Denney


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

In March this year I posted an original vintage Zenith El Primero advertisement in a separate thread, but due to the server crash on Maundy Thursday the pictures have disappeared. So let me post one picture again here:









I don't know the exact date of the advertisement, except that I'm certain it dates to 1971, since on the back there is an advertisement for "Lego 1971" .

Applying a little logic, since on the back Lego is advertising for their 1971 collection, this advertisement must date to relatively early in 1971, since it wouldn't make sense to still advertise for a 1971 collection towards the end of 1971.

The content is very similar to the one now shared by Nicola: it lists the many advantages of the Zenith El Primero, starting with the independent second hand, the high frequency, the accuracy, how thin the movement is, the elegancy, the convenient position of the crown and pushers and so on.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Zenith claim that it takes nine months to make an El Primero so if they started in January 1969, it is hardly surprising that the first ones were available for sale in October of the same year.....

As I have repeatedly said, for a relatively small company like Zenith, making a new watch with new movement starting with just the design and without hiring extra staff to cope with the new production without neglecting the existing output, it is no wonder it took rather more than half a year. The "consortium" only had to start mass producing the module and Seiko is and was huge and would have fewer problems diverting watchmakers from the main production line to make the new chronographs with little impact on the main production.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

sempervivens said:


> In March this year I posted an original vintage Zenith El Primero advertisement in a separate thread, but due to the server crash on Maundy Thursday the pictures have disappeared. So let me post one picture again here:
> 
> I don't know the exact date of the advertisement, except that I'm certain it dates to 1971, since on the back there is an advertisement for "Lego 1971" .
> 
> Applying a little logic, since on the back Lego is advertising for their 1971 collection, this advertisement must date to relatively early in 1971, since it wouldn't make sense to still advertise for a 1971 collection towards the end of 1971.


Nicola has posted another vintage advertisement, the same as the one I've shown above (featuring the Zenith El Primero A781) except that this one is in French, which perhaps is more readable for many forum members than the Italian version.

Grazie Nicola thank you !


----------



## nicola1960 (Mar 12, 2011)

sempervivens said:


> Nicola has added another christmas gift for the world..


Grazie.;-)


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

nicola1960 said:


> Grazie.;-)
> 
> Se non vi annoio, presento un altro paio di articoli successivi.
> If I do not get bored, I present a couple of subsequent articles.


You are never boring Nicola. Thank you for these additional, exceptional finds.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

On the occasion of El Primero's birthday, Nicola has posted this lovely compilation of original January 1969 newspaper articles (the background is the oldest article, dated Friday 10 January 1969) 









(first posted by Nicola on O& P: 45° Compleanno: Zenith El Primero cal. 3019)

b-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting all those here as well. Now all I need is a translator (or a course in two foreign languages)....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nicola1960 (Mar 12, 2011)

sempervivens said:


> ...
> At the same time in his post on O&P, Nicola also reminds us that on 10 January 1969 the prototypes presented to the press didn't have the "El Primero" name yet.
> 
> The use of the "El Primero" name (Spanish for "the first") was a result of Zenith's presenting the watch at an international watch fair in Madrid on 8th March 1969. After that, the "El Primero" name was also used at the Basel fair on 12th April 1969.
> ...


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's a quick translation:_

L'impartial,_ 19th April 1969 p. 17:

"*The world's first automatic chronograph

*_Quite a few specialists thought the automatic chronograph was a utopia. How to realise the synthesis of two already highly complicated systems, entirely different in their functions, how to obtain an instrument sufficiently compact to wear on the wrist?

The problem was truly formidable.The Swiss manufacturers, known for their ingenuity, have waited until 1969 before solving it, while they had invented the automatic watch already in the 17th century, and the chronograph more than 100 years ago.

But what is most remarkable is the fact that two automatic chronographs have been presented simultaneously at the Basel fair ... and that both of them offer a different solution for this age-old problem:

- one of them uses an automatic system with central rotor. It is a movement with high frequency (36000 bph). The rotor has a ball-bearing;

-the other model has a differential rotor, encapsulated at the same level as the bridge. the chronograph-mechanism is an independent block.

But both systems present common characteristics: remarkable compactness (one of them is even announced as thinner than a traditional chronograph), with date, 30-minutes and 12-hours counters.

A new type of watch is born. The Swiss watch industry thus presents a new testimonial of its vitality. 

_







*A revolutionary novelty: the automatic chronograph. presented by the Zenith-Movado Group, this sensational realisation is equipped with a high frequency automatic movement (36.000 bph) - central rotor - and has an instantaneous date with quickset through the crown. An extraordinary feat, they have been able to install it in a case with a smaller volume than that of a traditional chronograph. Counters for 30 minutes and 12 hours. Extra-thin case in 18 K gold or all steel, water resistant. (El Primero)*".


----------



## nicola1960 (Mar 12, 2011)

sempervivens said:


> _L'impartial,_ 17th April 1969:
> 
> "_The world's first automatic chronograph_"
> 
> "_A revolutionary novelty: the automatic chronograph. presented by the Zenith-Movado Group, this sensational realisation is equipped with a high frequency automatic movement (36.000 bph) - central rotor - and has an instantaneous calendar with quickset through the crown. An extraordinary feat, they have been able to install it in a case with a smaller volume than that of a traditional chronograph. Counters for 30 minutes and 12 hours. Extra-thin case in 18 K gold or all steel, water resistant. (El Primero)_".


Mi sembra che il nome "El Primero" non sia presente sul quadrante dell'orologio fotografato, ma che compaia solo nella didascalia.

It seems to me that the name "El Primero" is not present on the photographed dial of the watch, but that appears only in the caption.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

It was quite...impartial of _L'Impartiale_ to avoid declaring who was first.

Rick "who has also spent quite a bit of time rooting around in the archives La Chaux-de-Fonds's newspaper" Denney


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Many thanks, sempervivens, for that useful translation. Yes, the movement (and at the prototype stage, even the watches) were not called "El Primero" - according to J.-F. Dufour, this was the name for the first model range when it went on sale.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nicola1960 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hartmut Richter said:


> Many thanks, sempervivens, for that useful translation. Yes, the movement (and at the prototype stage, even the watches) were not called "El Primero" - according to J.-F. Dufour, this was the name for the first model range when it went on sale.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


In this photograph of the same clock [Basel Fair, 1969], perhaps, you can see better.



Swisstime - ZENITH - Foire de Bâle 1969 Photos à plat 1-51, StockFoire de Bâle 1969 BF 018 - 305685


----------

